# Fear Not, Canon Will be at Photokina 2018



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 18, 2018)

```
<p>It turns out <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/is-canon-pulling-out-of-photokina-2018/">last week’s report from DIYPhotography</a> that Canon might be skipping Photokina 2018 in September isn’t the case.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.photokina.com/photokina/Press/Press-Releases/index.php?aktion=pfach&p1id=kmpresse_photokinae&format=html&base=&tp=k3content&search=&pmid=kmeigen.kmpresse_0240_2018pm5_e&start=0&anzahl=10&channel=kmeigen&language=e&archiv=">Photokina has confirmed</a> that Canon will be attending the biggest photography trade show in Cologne, Germany which begins on September 26, 2018.</p>
<p>We will be attending the show and we expect a couple of big announcements from Canon.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 19, 2018)

Great news!


----------



## wilsberg (Apr 19, 2018)

Good morning, I wrote it six days before: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=34851.msg716769#msg716769


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 19, 2018)

wilsberg said:


> Good morning, I wrote it six days before: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=34851.msg716769#msg716769


+1 yes, you did 



Canon Rumors said:


> ... We will be attending the show and we expect a couple of big announcements from Canon.


I try to get there but end of September there's always a lot of business for me.
But I also hope for some "_big announcements_".


----------



## KANEGI (Jun 13, 2018)

Like this forum


----------

